# Wolf ears



## Urbanwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

hey guys...i've been looking through the live journal fursuit tutorials and noticed how in the ears section i can't seem to find one that doesn't require mesh or foam. I just want to make simple white ears for my costume this halloween

anyone have any suggestions on what i could use to keep the ears standing up?


----------



## Deo (Sep 21, 2010)

Funfoam, wire, mesh, or foam. Those are the options I think.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Funfoam, wire, mesh, or foam. Those are the options I think.



yeah but like i said up above. i'm not going to use mesh or foam. and i don't know where to get fun foam. 

also a little help with how to make it would be nice.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Sep 21, 2010)

You could always use coathanger wire bent into the shape of the ears outline.


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.fursuit.ru/images/fbfiles/images/earback.gif

I used this pattern for ears, but i enlarged it to 200% (This value must be picked individually). Ears made of 20-mm foam by this pattern can hold the shape without the wire.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

PolarLight said:


> http://www.fursuit.ru/images/fbfiles/images/earback.gif
> 
> I used this pattern for ears, but i enlarged it to 200% (This value must be picked individually). Ears made of 20-mm foam by this pattern can hold the shape without the wire.


 

thanks but sadly i can't use foam (even though it seems the must easier way to go) my parents are fed up with my last project ( a tail)


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 22, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> thanks but sadly i can't use foam (even though it seems the must easier way to go) my parents are fed up with my last project ( a tail)


 
OK, I have a few alternatives for you. Try using buckram for the ears, a mesh fabric impregnated with starch or plasticizers that can be molded. Some types of buckram are activated when soaked in water, others are heat-activated. Found in fabric stores one type of buckram is used in hats and the brims of baseball caps for shaping. 

You can use PolarLight's pattern for the buckram, even adding curves to shape the ears, cover in fur and attach to headband, barrettes, or even sewn directly to a hat or cap for more support.

Or try heavy paper, like the kind used to make manilla folders. It'll hold enough shape to glue or sew fur around it for the ears, but will need more support at the base, needing to be anchored to a heavy headband or hat.

I prefer thermoform plastic, such as Fosshape, for forming ear pieces and heads because of its ability to be reworked if a mistake is made in the shaping process.


----------



## Foxfairy (Sep 23, 2010)

I suggest fun foam--you can get it at any craft store.  It comes in sheets, and one sheet is like $0.50, which is all you'll need for one pair of ears. It's thin, flexible, and not too messy, it glues easily...it's used for a lot of kids projects and I personally find it an excellent base for ears.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2010)

It just occurred to me that a shoehorn might work.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2010)

Funfoam is sold in craft and hobby stores. Also known as foamies. Buy a thicker sheet, and it'll hold its shape just fine. it's sold in both American and the UK markets. What it looks lik> http://www.craftdepot.co.uk/CraftProducts.cfm?SubCat=38


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

Youtube... There are plenty of videos on every style of suiting needs.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Foxfairy said:


> I suggest fun foam--you can get it at any craft store.  It comes in sheets, and one sheet is like $0.50, which is all you'll need for one pair of ears. It's thin, flexible, and not too messy, it glues easily...it's used for a lot of kids projects and I personally find it an excellent base for ears.


 

thanks..i'll try to see if any of the store around me have anything (my store options is really limited and the nearest jo-anns or michels is about 45 minuites away


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2010)

Some walmarts carry it. And some Ben Franklin's I think.


----------

